# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Box Mtk v1.2 Rleased - More Inside [23/07/2017]

## mohamed73

*News*   *Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Mtk Module V1.2 (23rd July 2017)  * *Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition” 
To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly. 
Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service 
and reliability. * *Miracle Falcon Box Mtk 1.2 Ready*    *Miracle Falcon Mtk 1.2 Highlights* 
  Quote:  *
Falcon Box - Miracle Key  
Mtk Module V1.2
Added  
Direct Unlock / Read Codes 
No Root / No Adb Method  
Mtk Android Dual-Sim
Universal Vtelca
Universal Htc
Universal Verycool
Universal Avivo
Universal Spice
Universal Azumi
Universal Megafone
Universal QMobile
Universal Lenovo
Universal Sfr
Universal Acer
Universal Chinese
Universal Zte Android 
Fixed Adb Permanent Imei Repair 
- Need Root Access
Improved Meta Mode Imei Repair
Improved Factory Flashing*     
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Note :* Disable Your Av if You Get Any Virus Alert   *More To Come - Keep Watching*  
Get Now Yours From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

